# Uh...



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JST said:


> *This car is really, really fast.
> 
> Really. Fast.
> 
> And I haven't had a chance to open it up completely yet. :yikes: *


DAMN, DUDE! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   

I was going to ask if you were going to get a "poseur" M3 or the "real one"!    Just busting on you. 

Looks great! Good to get some more posters on this dead board!

It's a brand new one, I assume? So, what led up to this?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JPinTO said:


> *
> 
> It's a brand new one, I assume? So, what led up to this? *


used--March 02 build with only 5000 miles or so


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Ryan330i said:


> *That's exactly how I feel. My rear doors are RARELY used, except for the rare times my daughter rides with me in my car.
> 
> I could function just as easily with 2 doors, as I would think MOST people who have 4 doors could. *


100% agreed. My 323 had the rear doors used probably 10 times in 4 years. I NEVER had my 10 month old son in it and he's been in the M3 twice in the last month.

It's a bit more of a pain, but the car is so "right" for me that it's worth a few sacrifices. The dark exterior is going to be much more of a hardship than the lack of 4 doors.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



atyclb said:


> *used--March 02 build with only 5000 miles or so *


That's outside of the bearing recall scope, correct?

I said it before--- they should send each and every BMW owner on a M3 test drive.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JPinTO said:


> *That's outside of the bearing recall scope, correct?
> 
> *


yep

(I'm not positive on the build date, JST can answer that one I'm sure)


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



atyclb said:


> *yep
> 
> (I'm not positive on the build date, JST can answer that one I'm sure) *


You still keeping your M3... or did you order another Mini?


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

JST said:


> *I take it all back. :eeps: *


Ok... people are starting to look at me. I'm laughing my @ss off at this opening post! So few words... and so much meaning! :rofl:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JPinTO said:


> *You still keeping your M3... or did you order another Mini? *


no action taken yet :eeps:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



atyclb said:


> *yep
> 
> (I'm not positive on the build date, JST can answer that one I'm sure) *


Yes, March 02 build date. But it did get the extra 100K warranty--as did all E46 M3s, correct?

It's NOT a CPO, but it's so new that it doesn't matter to me.

What led up to it? A couple of long road trips in the E36 convinced me that I wanted a car that was a bit more at home in high speed highway driving. I figured that with another year of CPO and spring starting up, this was a good time to sell a convertible.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JST said:


> *Yes, March 02 build date. But it did get the extra 100K warranty--as did all E46 M3s, correct?
> 
> It's NOT a CPO, but it's so new that it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> What led up to it? A couple of long road trips in the E36 convinced me that I wanted a car that was a bit more at home in high speed highway driving. I figured that with another year of CPO and spring starting up, this was a good time to sell a convertible. *


yep--the [engine+all lubricated bits] get the 6YR/100K Warranty.

(The rest of the car remains at 4YRS/50K though)

A big bonus with the '03s is that they also got the 4yr/50K maintenance deal too.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JST said:


> *Yes, March 02 build date. But it did get the extra 100K warranty--as did all E46 M3s, correct?
> 
> It's NOT a CPO, but it's so new that it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> What led up to it? A couple of long road trips in the E36 convinced me that I wanted a car that was a bit more at home in high speed highway driving. I figured that with another year of CPO and spring starting up, this was a good time to sell a convertible. *


Who cares about CPO with such a killer warranty. Mine had 16k miles on it and it is tight as a drum. You can tell these machines can take pretty much anything you can dish out.

Weren't you also hesitant to jump into one without the opportunity to drive it first? Did you get a long test drive with one?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JPinTO said:


> *Who cares about CPO with such a killer warranty. Mine had 16k miles on it and it is tight as a drum. You can tell these machines can take pretty much anything you can dish out.
> 
> Weren't you also hesitant to jump into one without the opportunity to drive it first? Did you get a long test drive with one? *


I did, yeah, and it was a more representative drive than the others I'd taken, which were mostly on surface streets. I got out on the highway and managed to let it rip a little bit. I stand by my contention that the steering in the E36 is more "alive," but the E46 steering is serviceable. I still haven't gotten used to that weird throttle lag, though. We'll see if I become acclimated to it.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JST said:


> *I did, yeah, and it was a more representative drive than the others I'd taken, which were mostly on surface streets. I got out on the highway and managed to let it rip a little bit. I stand by my contention that the steering in the E36 is more "alive," but the E46 steering is serviceable. I still haven't gotten used to that weird throttle lag, though. We'll see if I become acclimated to it. *


You had previously made comments on the M3 being too much for daily use... and it probably is on street use. But on high speed highway use the authoritative acceleration is both exciting and desirable. After a couple of weeks, you start acclimatizing to the power and  start wanting a bit more. Usually, activating the sport button quells that desire... which is kind of cool.

Today mine is being serviced and I've got a 320i as a rental. Damn... it might as well be a Sentra.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JST said:


> *I did, yeah, and it was a more representative drive than the others I'd taken, which were mostly on surface streets. I got out on the highway and managed to let it rip a little bit. I stand by my contention that the steering in the E36 is more "alive," but the E46 steering is serviceable. I still haven't gotten used to that weird throttle lag, though. We'll see if I become acclimated to it. *


Such are the quirks that come from driving a GT car. I suppose you're willing to live with number steering and strange throttle characteristics because the car is also much quieter on the road (not only from the E46 platform, but also from the non-cloth roof), much FASTER, and more refined all around. This was the case from E30 to E36 as well, and IMO, my backwards march is more a reflection of my personal needs and wants and not a judgement on the quality of any of these cars.

Little known fact: I actually priced out a new M3 several times before I put in the order for the 330Ci. Lord knows what might have happened, had I eschewed common sense and gone for the M instead. My wife constantly reminds me how "ugly" my M3 is right now...and every time the neighbor (Chris from BMW of Sterling actually) drives by in his Sterling E46 M3, she looks at me with accusing/longing eyes.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



Jetfire said:


> *every time the neighbor (Chris from BMW of Sterling actually) drives by in his Sterling E46 M3, she looks at me with accusing/longing eyes.  *


Surprisingly enough--- my wife was VERY supportive of a M3 purchase. Probably so that I would shut up about it.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

I must resist the temptation to test-drive a late-model M3...I must resist the temptation to test-drive a late-model M3...I must resist the temptation to test-drive a late-model M3...I must resist the temptation to test-drive a late-model M3...I must resist the temptation to test-drive a late-model M3...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JPinTO said:


> *Surprisingly enough--- my wife was VERY supportive of a M3 purchase. Probably so that I would shut up about it.  *


As my wife and I have been talking about replacing her convertible with a 4 door sedan (lately the frontrunners have been either the A4 or a 2000 328i) for greater child loading ease (so she won't always take MY car), she actually made the suggestion that maybe we should just pick up a second M3/4.

I shot it down pretty quickly. I mean, if you're going to have two cars, you have to have some variety.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JST said:


> *I still haven't gotten used to that weird throttle lag, though. We'll see if I become acclimated to it. *


I suspect that you will be eventually. The only place it bugs me now is where very fine throttle modulation is needed. Longer turns when autocrossing (although this is still getting better...just not enough overall time spent right at that edge for it to become second nature) and when I'm right about to botch a shift on the street.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/forum.php?postid=3257160&page=1 
:rofl:


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46m3/forum.php?postid=3257160&page=1
> :rofl: *


:bustingup:

Small world.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh..*



Jetfire said:


> *:jack:
> 
> I'll know by Monday night whether my M3 lives again, or whether I should attempt to do what you suggest. :dunno: *


So, do you have a ride lined up for Saturday?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh..*



Jetfire said:


> *:jack:
> 
> I'll know by Monday night whether my M3 lives again, or whether I should attempt to do what you suggest. :dunno: *


Are you doing all the work yourself?


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



[email protected] said:


> *So, do you have a ride lined up for Saturday? *


Actually no. I'm not sure that I'm coming, because Kim's parents will be in town...but I might still come for the first heat.

I was thinking of keeping my number and just slapping my magnetic numbers onto whoever is free just before my run. :dunno: The event officials might not like that.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



Jetfire said:


> *Actually no. I'm not sure that I'm coming, because Kim's parents will be in town...but I might still come for the first heat.
> 
> I was thinking of keeping my number and just slapping my magnetic numbers onto whoever is free just before my run. :dunno: The event officials might not like that. *


What number? If you can run in the first half of the first heat, you can run my car.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



JST said:


> *Are you doing all the work yourself? *


Yep. I think we have no serious plans that day, so people are always welcome to watch/heckle/help me down some shots.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



[email protected] said:


> *What number? If you can run in the first half of the first heat, you can run my car. *


Currently #123.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



Jetfire said:


> *Currently #123. *


I'm in the second half also (but can't remember the number). Want to email Fatih and seem if he can put in the first half?


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

Congrats JST, great buy. Are we gonna see it this weekend? Should I change you to SS class


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



Jetfire said:


> *Well I certainly hope one's manhood isn't challenged by which gender predominantly drives his make and model.  If anything, I would like to see MORE female M3 drivers, but only if they drive it like almost no current M3 owners (present company excluded....except atyclb). *


 I guess I have manhood issues, but I'd never drive a Beetle, Beetle Cabriolet, any VW cabriolet, Civic, and reams of other "chick" cars. The E46's are getting into that category.... particularly the sedans.

I'm sitting in the service reception this morning and turn around to see 3 E46 sedans pull in --- all driven by females. In my observations-- it's representative of the demographic that tends to drive E46 sedans.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



JPinTO said:


> *I guess I have manhood issues, but I'd never drive a Beetle, Beetle Cabriolet, any VW cabriolet, Civic, and reams of other "chick" cars. The E46's are getting into that category.... particularly the sedans.
> *


I don't have a problem with that, as long as they're all hot. :caveman:

And, actually, there's a dude in my office who drives a silver Beetle. It's one of the funnier things I've seen in my life.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

FSelekler said:


> *Congrats JST, great buy. Are we gonna see it this weekend? Should I change you to SS class  *


Hadn't thought about that. Yeah, I'd guess you'd better. Goody, a whole new realm of people to be uncompetitive with.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



[email protected] said:


> *I'm in the second half also (but can't remember the number). Want to email Fatih and seem if he can put in the first half? *


I was actually just moved to #131 to free up some waiting list space. Since my runs aren't going to count anyway, I'd rather just let the people who intend to run for points take preference.

If we can make it work, I'd love to drive your car or anyone else's. I'll figure out something; I honestly wouldn't even be upset if I went only to set up and hang out for a little while.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *Hadn't thought about that. Yeah, I'd guess you'd better. Goody, a whole new realm of people to be uncompetitive with. *


Wasn't your E36 M3C in SS?


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



Jetfire said:


> *I was actually just moved to #131 to free up some waiting list space. Since my runs aren't going to count anyway, I'd rather just let the people who intend to run for points take preference.
> 
> If we can make it work, I'd love to drive your car or anyone else's. I'll figure out something; I honestly wouldn't even be upset if I went only to set up and hang out for a little while. *


We'll figure it out there. Between the regular number of no shows, the good chance of rain and the generally accomodating nature of the NCC autox crew, I'll bet there's room.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



Jetfire said:


> *Perhaps, but given your current usage, I would expect to see it sitting pristine in a garage and not taking on my M3. Of course, part of this is the fact that my M3 is currently immobile.  So really, many cars can currently tear up my E30 M3. Hell, my Jeep is currently driving circles around it. *


a LARGE motivation, should I make the swap, would be that I would do tons of AutoX/Track with it


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh...*



atyclb said:


> *a LARGE motivation, should I make the swap, would be that I would do tons of AutoX/Track with it *


Why don't you autox the M3?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Uh..*



[email protected] said:


> *Why don't you autox the M3? *


too much of a fat pig :bawling:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



atyclb said:


> *too much of a fat pig :bawling: *


Excuses, excuses. :tsk:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re:*



atyclb said:


> *too much of a fat pig :bawling: *


That's like not playing golf with others because your clubs are too heavy, or not playing basketball because you don't have Air Jordans.

Come on now, I autocrossed my 3800-lb FWD Pontiac four-door sedan. It's not about beating other people in the beginning.


----------



## FSelekler (Jan 15, 2002)

JST was SSM due to aftermarket springs, he will be more competitive now 

Jet - you can drive mine if you'd like, I'm not running until 3rd heat.
Let me know, and I'll change you from "FUN" to S1. 

OR, if you really want to get some points, then work it out with Clyde and his iXt,


----------

